# Red-fronted shrimp: Caridina gracilirostris... anyone have more info on these?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

3 arrived today from Franks and while they aren't the most colorful shrimp, they've been highly entertaining the past three hours and they've also cleaned up 80% of my algae 

They seem to be existing peacefully with all my red cherry shrimplets and everything else in the tank. I haven't been able to find much info on them though.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Watch outtt!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...549-red-nose-shrimp-polygonum-destroyers.html


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmmm......


----------

